# webserver, windows vs. linux



## ChemicalAfinity (May 5, 2006)

hi all

i am going to setup a business website at our office, and i wanted to know which operating system and configuration is better.

currently we have 2 servers running windows server 2003, and to be honest i am not keen on putting another server into operation so i would prefer to put the web server on one of those. my concern is the securty, one server is an app server (POS and Accounting) and the other is domain and exchange.

I have a redhat enterprise server spare, so the other option is to set that up, however like i said before i would prefer not to have another full time server running.

what would you do?? i am looking for somthing both time and work efficient whilst being secure??

thanks
murray


----------



## ChemicalAfinity (May 5, 2006)

i have just had an idea, i was contemplating installing a virtual machine on the server or installing citrix xen server and converting the existing operatins system to a virtual machine, however i would need to ensure that i had done plenty of backups of couse

does this help anyone with ideas??


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Here is my thought, you said that you have a couple of 2003 servers. I would recommend that you throw apache on one of them and run then set up the webserver through that. I can't imagine that either of the server are really under any type of load at the moment. 

Cheers!


----------



## ChemicalAfinity (May 5, 2006)

Easy, I have iis installed on both of them so I'll just use one of them. Is there anything I should do in regards to security to ensure that our data is safe or is it already pretty secure??

Cheers, Murray


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I don't know much about IIS. I am an Apache guy myself. I did a quick search and came up with this. It might give you some help, but asking a linux guy about IIS, I can't really be of much help.

Cheers!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm running Apache under Windows XP Pro and it's been great. Security wise it's pretty locked down but I haven't noticed anything trying to break in either. I also have it on a hardware firewall for added protection.


----------

